# Fuzzi bunz baby has reocurring diaper rash!



## kcocat (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone have this same experience? I know that a ring of rash around the anus indicates a food allergy, however, this rash goes all along the bum crack - right where the two sides meet and sometimes spreads out on the cheeks a bit. I don't think it's an allergy to the diaper as wouldn't it then be everywhere the diaper fabric touches? Also, I'm using an all natural laundry detergent, soapworks, so that shouldn't be it either. I use both Joey hemparoo and the mother of eden terry cloth inserts.

Any advice? I'm having to use diaper cream (Burts bees during the day and desitin at night) to calm the rash and it starts to go away but comes back before it's completely gone - this is like a 24-36 hour repeating cycle. UGH! I need advice from other fuzzi bunners who may have experienced this - help!


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

I wonder if he's sweating and it's always moist in those areas?? Also, since it's always moist there, it's possible he has a slight sensitivity to the detergent, in that it irritates when wet and stagnant?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Are you using TTO, calgon or downy advanced?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm new to CD but I use FB and for a day or 2 DS had a little red around there too. I use lanolin on him every night and usually once during the day just as precaution. It may be worth a try, I used to use desitin too thinking that would be the only thing that would work, but this works better for us. And less sticky white stuff too!!


----------



## kcocat (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll give lanolin a try - I'm worried I'm going to ruin my fuzzi's because you're not supposed to use creams with them, but I can't just leave her bum all red with no balm!

Regarding detergent, I use soapworks all natural as I break out from traditional detergents, so I won't use ivory downy or any traditional brands...

I've also been letting her "air out" by having naked baby time every day after she's pooped so that I don't end up with a poopy blanket or floor - she loooves being naked!


----------



## kindred_spirit (Apr 12, 2004)

i would do another rinse on your cycle
and some of the natural soaps are worse for my ds
he has a lot of allergies

caledula gel works great or earth mama angel baby - they are the best and i have tired a lot


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

If your going to use some kind of cream.. I would put a liner between your baby's bum and the dipe so it doesn't get ruined.

Also you might try an change in detergent, that could be the problem.


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

My ds could never use anything with fleece. His bum would break out in a rash.


----------



## kcocat (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi there,

So what diapers are you using? I'd hate to find my fleece fuzzi bunz are the cause as I've invested in about 18 of them! Ugh!!!

Did the rash only appear around the crack, or was it everywhere the fleece touched the skin?

Thanks for the info....


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Fuzzi Bunz don't breathe much at all ... my guess would be that it's from that area being hot and moist. I think airing out will probably work wonders ... if that does not fix it, then I'd look at switching detergents.

I







fuzzi bunz, but like I said, they get VERY hot inside and don't breathe at all ... so I like to give my toddler lots of naked time after he's been in them awhile. If he's left in one too long his butt will get a little pink too. Air works wonders.


----------



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

We're FB users here, too. We have rash problems with Luke, but it's up front and not at all on his tush. His is from wetness on his skin. The layer of fleece isn't enough for Luke. I have to add an extra fleece liner in his FBs to keep him dry enough that he doesn't get a rash from wetness. I know a lot of people here don't like to use it, but Aquaphor works wonders as a barrier against wetness! Vaseline works well, too, but not as good as the Aquaphor for some reason. I've never had a problem with those products washing out of my diapers. Just be sure to use hot water and it kind of "melts" right off in the wash.


----------



## kcocat (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks so much for the ideas/information! I have aquafor but I hate that it's petroleum based, but if it works....

So the liners that people mention....what are they made of and where do I get them? Are they disposable things??

I try to let her air out at least once per day & She LOVES it! She actually seems to do most of her new developmental tricks when nude - the first time she rolled over was when she was nude! I think it's easier for her to maneuver w/o the hinderance of fabric...


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

I would say it is from the moisture and not fleece. I wouldnt use creams because they keep the skin wet and dont let air get to it. Plus it is bad for your diapers.
I would recommend using a powder. It will absorb moisture and help cure the rash.
I LOVE gold bond baby powder. It has zink in itfor rashes and NO talc (bad for babies lungs and found in most other powders).

I use flushable paper liners that I buy at www.kellyscloset.com. the poopy goes bye bye down the toilet...easy peasy


----------



## kcocat (Aug 3, 2004)

I switched to powder and so far, so good! I did do powder then burts bees then powder on top of that last night and while her skin looks good, it formed a clay-like paste that required lotsa warm water to get off this am (but thats ok!!!!) I'm using california babies powder that the #1 ingredient is zink then some clay dusts & no talc. No wonder the clay cast of baby's bum, eh? So, hopefully this will continue to work along with her naked baby time every day! Her bum does look MUCH better so far......









THANKS!!!!


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I primarily use FB on my 16mo. When we've had rashiness crop up I got a few cotton and hemp fitteds and a fleece cover (made by a friend) and a wool cover (aristocrat) to use part time so DS could spend at least part of the day in something breathable.This helped a lot. I also kept a blow dryer near the changing table so I could get his bottom completely dry before putting another diaper on (keeping the diaper off for a few extra minutes would also work).


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

I too use mainly pockets (during the weekdays mostly, fitteds at night and when he's creeping around post-nap when i'm home with him)

DS has gotten the crack-rash since he was a lil guy, and it's *always* when he poops lots/runny, and when he has too much fruit/citrus.

At first it was when *I* would have even the tinest ammt of OJ, around 1-2m old. He's started solids now, and whenever he has too much citrus or juice he gets it. Or when he has a particularly bad run of watery explosive poos, when he's sick or teething.
It's always around his anus and right up the crack of his arse.

Never anywhere the diaper really touches him!
I do a thin thin layer of burt's bees on it, and let him run around in a fitted (when he was smaller and not as mobile I did snappied prefolds) all day unless he's napping, and even then I try and throw a light wool cover over.
It always clears up quickly, even without "treatment" but quicker with some air









I know it's food-related. He isn't allergic persay, but as a newborn his bum would turn red and his face would break out in spots whenever I looked sideways at OJ, so now i'm really cautious about giving him TOO much fruit, but it happens with sick-poo too. Just senstive skin!

I seriously doubt it's your diapers, it's probably something like my DS has!


----------

